# Wilderness Hills Speedway is done! (for now...)



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SO here is my Brystal beauty, table is done, power is in, this thing is a blast to run!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent! very nice setup...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks awesome Marty!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice track! I"ll bring steaks...

Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that is one awesome looking track. Fantastic work in the execution of the design. I really like the sweeping and smooth looking curves.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, Bill Hall and Mike King who post here have driven on it and will attest to the "fun factor". Bryan Henden of Brystal did this up for me and it is just amazingly smooth to run. You guys all need to come by and run on it, it looks like Coach is bringing the steak!


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

Marty,
Looks FREAKIN' AWESOME!! Wish I lived 1000 miles closer to race on it!! :lol: Hey, if you know, what did the guys use for your walls on your overpass and "Esses"? They look so smooth and flowing with the track!! :thumbsup: Been curious what other guys use for their walls!! Anyway, looks great and super fast!!

TBro


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Marty,

Great looking track! One question, If your at the blue station, do you loose sight on the far turn or is the table height such that an average height person can see over the overpass? SWEET! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey there, if you're on the short side, you MIGHT lose it for a moment, but the fact that it's a long sweeper, you should be slowing down any ways and once you run around it once or twice you don't notice. We don't have any basketball players in my group and they seem to do ok with it. =)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Marty,
> 
> Great looking track! One question, If your at the blue station, do you loose sight on the far turn or is the table height such that an average height person can see over the overpass? SWEET! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


You'd think so Dave, but turn one is a huge sweeper that you can throttle through with confidence. If your at the blue station, brake early, then throttle on just after your car disappears till your car pops out the other side. Ya gotta be ready for the little cutback when your car appears from under the overpass in order to make the intermediate middle chute.

Turn one is not near as tricky as the little fading corkscrew after the overpass. There was carnage o-plenty here. It'll really sneak up on you especially with high zoop light benders. It'll drop out from under you if your not off the juice in time!

My personal nemesis, is the very last turn before the front chute. The temptation to pound into this turn is considerable after the little adrenaline rush that comes from successfully navigating the screw. The little blip straight after the screw doesnt help matters. It's shorter than it looks. Check the picture! It's the trickiest turn on the board. IMHO. 

This track is sooooo smooooooth ya just cant describe it, so I used a lot of "O's". Which is what you'll say after a few laps. As in, "Oh my god this is fun! Fit and finish are fantastic. 

Adjectives fail me; so I'll just say I'm looking forward to running on Maple Valley's finest.

I'd just like to know what Marty had to pony up in trade in order to get the TM to sign off on Wilderness Hills. He aint talkin'! 

BTW Looks like your hot rods got a drippy main seal bud, better let take it out and flog it. I'll get that seal good and hot and maybe it'll tighten up. :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill describes the track well, almost like he's spent some time on it!  

As for the Track Manager, she pretty much gets everything she wants, so every once in a while I cash in my chips to get something big, like the track. The last time I cashed in my chips I ended up with what Bill is offering to fix the seal on:










I think i'll keep her for awhile... :wave: (the car and the TM)


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

The track is almost as gorgeous as the buick! The track looks like a blast, I wish I had the know-how and tools to make a routed track cuz that looks great.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice track and car...
Sooooo... How do both of them handle?
Scott


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*I will take it..*

I will take the skylark.. :thumbsup: Just put the track in the trunk..  
Sweet car. Love those old 60's buicks.
The track looks like it would be an awsome tjet track with the over and under and the sweeping turns. Excellent job..

When you get bored with it you can mail it to..;; :tongue:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You guys are funny... the track handles great, t-jets and G-Jets are what get run on this thing. The Buick handles like a... well, a 65' Buick. So I need lots of room. =)


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is one beautiful track! :thumbsup: 
I raced on a Brystal last August in Iowa and it was a fantastic track. I've heard some racers say they don't like White tracks but I'm not as gung-ho as most.


----------

